# [Req]I need an Easy button.



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if it is plausible or not but, I was wondering if someone can/has made a widget for the T-bolt that with one push turn mobile data on and switch from CDMA to LTE mode and then push again to disable them. Gets annoying having to perform 4 clicks just to save my battery life at work.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> Not sure if it is plausible or not but, I was wondering if someone can/has made a widget for the T-bolt that with one push turn mobile data on and switch from CDMA to LTE mode and then push again to disable them. Gets annoying having to perform 4 clicks just to save my battery life at work.


it isnt a widget but try this made by @TeamAndIRC market link here description says its not a widget but he says that for some reason a 1 touch isnt possible might give it a try tho


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

so far there isn't an "easy" one-touch option available. The closest you'll get is that @TeamAndIRC app and even that is basically just a shortcut for phone settings


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm using that and the Data toggle atm. Was just hoping that there would be a better solution out there somewhere for us lazy folk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

AndIRC's LTE OnOff is about the easiest I think you will ever see.


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have the T-Bolt yet but I've played with someone else's and they had the power toggle widgets on there home screen and one of the power toggle controls on there has the option for turning on and off the 4G LTE. I'll confirm when i get my T-Bolt but yeah, if you haven't tried that yet, give it a try and see.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Have the LTE app from AndIRC and the mobile network toggle next to each other


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

If you really want to save battery power at work use wifi and it will turn off the mobile network data automagically for you. Works wonders for extending battery life.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

keeping it on 3G unless you need to download something also does wonders for the battery


----------

